# Sadly, looking for a trainer



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

I was torn between 2 breeders/trainers ...... decided to purchase puppy from breeder about a 2 hour drive away but planned to train with local breeder. Both of these breeder/trainers come highly recommended and I was comfortable with both.

Tragically, the local breeder/trainer passed away a few weeks ago leaving me with the option of driving 2 hours for every training session or finding another local trainer. I live in Caledon, Ontario and would appreciate any information/suggestions on local trainers.

Thanks in advance,

Roy


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

All I can offer is sympathy. I know it rather stinks to face a 2 hour drive. Maybe check out some schutzhund clubs and see what you think?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Roy

I would give pando a call at Olympus kennels , they have facilities in Orangeville and Brampton so riht next door here is a website

Training


----------

